# Truth video.



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Our pastor showed this video in church this morning. I found it on youtube and thought I would share it here. Hope you like.


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Amen 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## wahoosdare (Mar 7, 2007)

Thank you for sharing ...*God Bless you all.*


----------



## big O (Mar 8, 2007)

The truth is Jesus Christ! Amen.


----------



## T-Bow (Oct 29, 2007)

That is the truth thanks be to God.


----------

